
How often Apple, Google, others, handed over data when the US government asked - raddad
http://qz.com/619859/virtual-reality-could-be-a-solution-to-sexism-in-tech/
======
tranv94
I'm being linked to the article "Virtual reality could be a solution to sexism
in tech", is this the intended article?

